# Non avrei pensato mai di dirvelo



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2016)

ed invece ve lo dico, anche se l'ho pure negato.

Vi voglio bene.


Per quello che mi avete dato e che mi date. Ciascuno di voi.
E vi abbraccio. Che a volte ci togliamo pure il tempo per gli abbracci. O ci è tolto.

Ho detto quel che volevo dire. E prescinde da che il mio viaggio (quello virtuale sul forum) con voi continui a lungo o si fermi di qui a poco. E prescinde pure dal livello virtuale.

Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ed invece ve lo dico, anche se l'ho pure negato.
> 
> Vi voglio bene.
> 
> ...


Foglia il tuo albero deve ancora crescere per molto molto tempo, sei costretta a restare


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ed invece ve lo dico, anche se l'ho pure negato.
> 
> Vi voglio bene.
> 
> ...



Ciao Foglia,

l'abbraccio me lo prendo tutto e lo restituisco con piacere. 


sienne


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Foglia il tuo albero deve ancora crescere per molto molto tempo, sei costretta a restare


Ci resto volentieri, ma nel frattempo vi abbraccio. Vabbuò?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ed invece ve lo dico, anche se l'ho pure negato.
> 
> Vi voglio bene.
> 
> ...


Questi sono i post per cui continuo a "difendere" questo forum 
Grazie


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2016)

*grazie...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Foglia,
> 
> l'abbraccio me lo prendo tutto e lo restituisco con piacere.
> 
> ...


Io sono egoista.

So che infatti di solito gli abbracci vengono restituiti.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2016)

:abbraccio:


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questi sono i post per cui continuo a "difendere" questo forum
> Grazie


A te e a tutti.

Non ci vorrebbero certe notizie per sciogliersi. Ma tant'è, a volte il dolore ci scuote.

Vado a dare un abbraccio a mio figlio, ora


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questi sono i post per cui continuo a "difendere" questo forum
> Grazie



Ciao

l'hai messo tra virgolette e non so bene cosa intendi. 
Perché non mi sembra che qualcuno sia contro ... 
Le critiche servono per migliorare ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'hai messo tra virgolette e non so bene cosa intendi.
> Perché non mi sembra che qualcuno sia contro ...
> ...


L'ho messo proprio tra virgolette perchè difendere non è il termine giusto
Forse dovevo scrivere che amo questo posto proprio per post come questo


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ci resto volentieri, ma nel frattempo vi abbraccio. Vabbuò?


Altroché io sono molto abbracciosa :up:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ed invece ve lo dico, anche se l'ho pure negato.
> 
> *Vi voglio bene.
> 
> ...


E' tipico....ci si affeziona sempre ai bastardi 

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*Oh*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Altroché io sono molto abbracciosa :up:


Tutto bene?


----------



## MariLea (15 Aprile 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' tipico....ci si affeziona sempre ai bastardi
> 
> Buscopann


La saggezza di quest'uomo fa paura


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto bene?


Sì certo, vuoi un abbraccio strizzoso pure tu?


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2016)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sì certo, vuoi un abbraccio strizzoso pure tu?



Va bene uno normale...so algido.:singleeye:


----------



## Skorpio (15 Aprile 2016)

*...*

... Smacckk...


----------



## Buscopann (15 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> La saggezza di quest'uomo fa paura


 Con la faccia spavento ancora di più. 

Buscopann


----------



## MariLea (15 Aprile 2016)

*Foglia*

Un forte abbraccio Foglia!



"Ocean Sprouts" di Vladimir Kush


----------



## MariLea (15 Aprile 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Con la faccia spavento ancora di più.
> 
> Buscopann


Lo so, lo so, non lo sapessi ma lo so...
hai ancora quel testone pieno di boccoli mori o la pelata ha preso il sopravvento?


----------



## Buscopann (15 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so, non lo sapessi ma lo so...
> hai ancora quel testone pieno di boccoli mori o la pelata ha preso il sopravvento?


I capelli ci sono ancora tutti (ogni tanto ne spunta uno bianco ), ma per il testone coi boccoli mori mi sa che mi confondi con Cocciante 

Buscopann


----------



## MariLea (15 Aprile 2016)

naaaaaaaaaaaaa Cocciante è riccio
il busco aveva capelli lunghi ondulati


----------



## Buscopann (15 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaa Cocciante è riccio
> il busco aveva capelli lunghi ondulati


Insisto..i capelli lunghi li tenevo alle superiori e mi chiamavano il Diabolico Tupé 

Non è che mi confondi con un certo Vampyro? grande musiscista..lui sì che aveva i capelli lunghi e boccolosi 

Buscopann


----------



## Falcor (15 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ed invece ve lo dico, anche se l'ho pure negato.
> 
> Vi voglio bene.



Sisi ok ci vuoi bene, ma io ancora devo capire tu pasta e patate come la fai. Con le verdure o senza, brodosa o più ristretta? In base alle risposte ti dirò se un pò potrò volerti bene anche io


----------



## MariLea (15 Aprile 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Insisto..i capelli lunghi li tenevo alle superiori e mi chiamavano il *Diabolico Tupé *
> 
> Non è che mi confondi con un certo Vampyro? grande musiscista..lui sì che aveva i capelli lunghi e boccolosi
> 
> Buscopann


:up:


----------



## Alessandra (15 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sisi ok ci vuoi bene, ma io ancora devo capire tu pasta e patate come la fai. Con le verdure o senza, brodosa o più ristretta? In base alle risposte ti dirò se un pò potrò volerti bene anche io


Per me la pasta e patate è ristretta. 


Un.abbraccio,  cara Foglia


----------



## Falcor (15 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Per me la pasta e patate è ristretta.


Ecco solo questa tua risposta mi fa ricordare che tempo fa ti valutai come papabile futura moglie. Continua così


----------



## Alessandra (15 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco solo questa tua risposta mi fa ricordare che tempo fa ti valutai come papabile futura moglie. Continua così


Anzi. ..domani me la cucino,  visto il tempo freddo,  è perfetta


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sisi ok ci vuoi bene, ma io ancora devo capire tu pasta e patate come la fai. Con le verdure o senza, brodosa o più ristretta? In base alle risposte ti dirò se un pò potrò volerti bene anche io


Non la faccio, e son pessima in cucina....

Mi sopporterai, e apprezzerai lo sforzo che sto facendo in questo momento a scrivere col telefono.


----------



## spleen (15 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ed invece ve lo dico, anche se l'ho pure negato.
> 
> Vi voglio bene.
> 
> ...


Dopo il pugno sullo stomaco per Sheva, una carezza, sto forum è sempre più sorprendente.
Ricambio l'abbraccio, con partecipazione, con stima.

Stasere me ne torno ad ammirare il drago...


----------



## Falcor (15 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Anzi. ..domani me la cucino,  visto il tempo freddo,  è perfetta


Fanne una ciotola anche per me, forse se la spedisci col corriere arriva ancora calda. La Royal Mail non è Poste Italiane 



Foglia ha detto:


> Non la faccio, e son pessima in cucina....


Male male, non ti voglio più bene.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco solo questa tua risposta mi fa ricordare che tempo fa ti valutai come papabile futura moglie. Continua così


Bigamo?


----------



## banshee (15 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sisi ok ci vuoi bene, ma io ancora devo capire tu pasta e patate come la fai. Con le verdure o senza, brodosa o più ristretta? In base alle risposte ti dirò se un pò potrò volerti bene anche io


Pasta e patate solo azzeccata va buona, altrimenti no.
Ma io ci metto la provola, lo sai 

@foglia: :kiss:


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ed invece ve lo dico, anche se l'ho pure negato.
> 
> Vi voglio bene.
> 
> ...


Anch'io ho ringraziato a più riprese il forum e i suoi abitanti; senza di loro non so davvero a che punto sarei adesso.

In poco più di un anno ho instaurato qualche bel rapporto, pochissimi, al contrario di quanto vedo siano capaci di fare utenti, tipo te e altri, arrivati ben dopo di me e che si muovono con scioltezza e sicurezza, legando a destra e a manca. Un po' ne sono invidiosa, un po' mi dico che le relazioni una volta innescate devono un po' vivere di vita propria, cioè si devono alimentare da ambo le parti naturalmente, senza forzature. Personalmente contatterei più spesso di quanto non faccia le persone con le quali mi relaziono al di fuori del forum, ma temo di rompere o di far pensare che "approfitto" della disponibilità concessami e così mi fermo. Ma forse sono solo antipatica o scipita, chissà.


----------



## Falcor (15 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bigamo?


Ti ricordo che il matrimonio ancora non si è consumato. Tu parli parli ma sto treno per firenze non lo prendi 



banshee ha detto:


> Pasta e patate solo azzeccata va buona, altrimenti no.
> Ma io ci metto la provola, lo sai


Cioppettina si, ricordavo come fai te pasta e patate. Per la provola mettiti seduta, devo dirti una cosa importante.

Il motivo per cui ci siam lasciati dopo il liceo non fu che mi tradisti con Agenore il pizzicagnolo, nè perché ti trovai a fare quel glory hole al club privè vicino la stazione, e nemmeno perché cucinavi metanfetamine vendendole alle scuole elementari. Ma perché mettevi la provola nella pasta e patate.


----------



## spleen (15 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anch'io ho ringraziato a più riprese il forum e i suoi abitanti; senza di loro non so davvero a che punto sarei adesso.
> 
> In poco più di un anno ho instaurato qualche bel rapporto, pochissimi, al contrario di quanto vedo siano capaci di fare utenti, tipo te e altri, arrivati ben dopo di me e che si muovono con scioltezza e sicurezza, legando a destra e a manca. Un po' ne sono invidiosa, un po' mi dico che le relazioni una volta innescate devono un po' vivere di vita propria, cioè si devono alimentare da ambo le parti naturalmente, senza forzature. Personalmente contatterei più spesso di quanto non faccia le persone con le quali mi relaziono al di fuori del forum, ma temo di rompere o di far pensare che "approfitto" della disponibilità concessami e così mi fermo. *Ma forse sono solo antipatica o scipita, chissà.*


Macchè antipatica, macchè scipita... eddai.


----------



## oro.blu (16 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ed invece ve lo dico, anche se l'ho pure negato.
> 
> Vi voglio bene.
> 
> ...


Mi unisco a te, e come ho anche già detto altrove nel forum VI VOGLIO BENE ....
Perché ho trovato tante persone che mi stanno aiutando in questo momento disperso e confuso della mia vita. Anche se alle volte vi ho ascoltato poco perché sono  una "testona" che finche non sbatte contro un muro persegue la sua strada, fino a flagellarsi....
Ho poi trovato conforto lo stesso, anche da chi non mi aspettavo....Siete grandi!
:abbraccio:


----------



## Horny (16 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ed invece ve lo dico, anche se l'ho pure negato.
> 
> Vi voglio bene.
> 
> ...


a prescindere capisco.:idea:
ho subito avuto per te una predilezione e adoro il tuo avatar:up:


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2016)

Grazie ancora a tutti


----------



## disincantata (16 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie ancora a tutti


Grazie a te cara.


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ed invece ve lo dico, anche se l'ho pure negato.
> 
> Vi voglio bene.
> 
> ...


Abbraccio ricambiato di cuore


----------



## banshee (17 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Abbraccio ricambiato di cuore


Ricambi de che??? Oh!! :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ricambi de che??? Oh!! :carneval:


moglie, ricambiavo un saluto, sai che sono un fedele d'amore :carneval:


----------



## banshee (17 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> moglie, ricambiavo un saluto, sai che sono un fedele d'amore :carneval:


Marito io terrona, io sanguigna, io calie nte, io pugile :carneval: tu no furbo che io picchia :carneval:


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Macchè antipatica, macchè scipita... eddai.



:kiss:



Foglia, non abbiamo, se non sbaglio, mai interagito, comunque ti saluto  (miii, quante virgole )


----------



## banshee (17 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Foglia, non abbiamo, se non sbaglio, mai interagito, comunque ti saluto  (miii, quante virgole )


Mary io sono come te. Invidio anche un po' chi si affeziona dopo due secondi (oltre a non comprenderlo  ) ho gusti difficili e disgusti facili...
Infatti c ho messo tipo un anno a far amicizia e si contano sulle dita di una mano i miei amici..
Ps tu mi stai un sacco simpatica peró :up:


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Marito io terrona, io sanguigna, io calie nte, io pugile :carneval: tu no furbo che io picchia :carneval:


ok ok... but my love, i'm a good guy :carneval:tu no pichiare me, io bravo io no furbo :angeletto:


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Mary io sono come te. Invidio anche un po' chi si affeziona dopo due secondi (oltre a non comprenderlo  ) ho gusti difficili e disgusti facili...
> Infatti c ho messo tipo un anno a far amicizia e si contano sulle dita di una mano i miei amici..
> Ps tu mi stai un sacco simpatica peró :up:


Anche tu, tanto. Ti leggo sempre come farei con una figlia :inlove:


----------



## banshee (17 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anche tu, tanto. Ti leggo sempre come farei con una figlia :inlove:


:inlove: me contenta!


----------



## banshee (17 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok ok... but my love, i'm a good guy :carneval:tu no pichiare me, io bravo io no furbo :angeletto:


......you very paraculo because you very faigo but this is the risk...due come noi only the braves


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2016)

Un sorriso che vale per tutti 

Mary.... ogni tanto è bello prendersi e prendere gli altri non CON, ma IN leggerezza. E se farlo ti fa star bene, o anche solo allevia i momenti bui, vuol dire che un po' di bene comunque c'è. Tutto qua. Senza ovviamente la pretesa di parlare di grandi sentimenti. Guarda che a differenza di come appaio.... poi son timida


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un sorriso che vale per tutti
> 
> Mary.... ogni tanto è bello prendersi e prendere gli altri non CON, ma IN leggerezza. E se farlo ti fa star bene, o anche solo allevia i momenti bui, vuol dire che un po' di bene comunque c'è. Tutto qua. Senza ovviamente la pretesa di parlare di grandi sentimenti. Guarda che a differenza di come appaio.... poi son timida


Non so se ho capito bene cosa intendi con "prendere gli altri IN leggerezza". Dopo quasi vent'anni di internet mi fido moltissimo del mio intuito e ci vado con i piedi di piombo con i paroloni; mi sbilancio anche, eh, tipo scambiare numeri di telefono, ma prima che leghi davvero con qualcuno dalle mie parti si dice che bisogna mangiarne di sale insieme..


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito bene cosa intendi con "prendere gli altri IN leggerezza". Dopo quasi vent'anni di internet mi fido moltissimo del mio intuito e ci vado con i piedi di piombo con i paroloni; mi sbilancio anche, eh, tipo scambiare numeri di telefono, ma prima che leghi davvero con qualcuno dalle mie parti si dice che bisogna mangiarne di sale insieme..


Per me voler bene non è un parolone neppure in un contesto virtuale, se gli si da la gradazione giusta .Legare davvero con qualcuno pure per me richiede tempo impegno e fatica. Penso un po' per tutti.Ma una cosa non esclude l'altra,  ne' la sminuisce, per me.... Non so come meglio dire, l'ho intuito da poco, proprio stando qui, adesso, in un momento di difficoltà


----------



## banshee (17 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me voler bene non è un parolone neppure in un contesto virtuale, se gli si da la gradazione giusta .Legare davvero con qualcuno pure per me richiede tempo impegno e fatica. Penso un po' per tutti.Ma una cosa non esclude l'altra,  ne' la sminuisce, per me.... Non so come meglio dire, l'ho intuito da poco, proprio stando qui, adesso, in un momento di difficoltà


Non è una critica Foglia  è un modo diverso di essere! Io sono arrivata qui a pezzi con una storia simile alla tua e ho impiegato un anno anche solo a dire "mi piaci/ci tengo" ma io sono proprio così, sono un gatto


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ......you very paraculo because you very faigo but this is the risk...*due come noi only the braves *


 :angeletto:


----------



## banshee (17 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :angeletto:


Se se te lo do io l'angelo a te


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me voler bene non è un parolone neppure in un contesto virtuale, se gli si da la gradazione giusta .Legare davvero con qualcuno pure per me richiede tempo impegno e fatica. Penso un po' per tutti.Ma una cosa non esclude l'altra,  ne' la sminuisce, per me.... Non so come meglio dire, l'ho intuito da poco, proprio stando qui, adesso, in un momento di difficoltà


Per me legare con qualcuno non richiede impegno e fatica, anzi il contrario. Se ci "si sente", se ci si riconosce viene tutto fluido, in assoluta spontaneità e piacere reciproco. Presto molta attenzione ai segnali che ricevo, quelli che di solito si ignorano perchè considerati ronzii fastisiosi in un contesto d'ammore e d'accordo; di solito sono campanelli d'allarme che alla lunga scoperchiano la verità.   

Eppure su internet ho conosciuto mio marito e alcune delle amiche più care, persone che altrimenti non avrei mai incontrato, ma di persone strane che si sono vendute per ciò che non erano pure ne ho incrociate parecchie. Qui c'è davvero tanto bello, sono d'accordo con te, ma mi viene naturale interagire solo con coloro che "sento". Per dire Sheva, Skorpio, Falcor e altri proprio non riesco a leggerli. Magari dicono anche cose estremamente interessanti ma "a pelle", se così si può dire su un forum, mi viene da bypassarli. Sarà di sicuro un limite mio che mi precludo delle possibilità di imparare qualcosa, ma è più forte di me..


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2016)

...vi devo una risposta più articolata che ora col telefono ed il cervello in pappa non riesco a dare


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Se se te lo do io l'angelo a te


è la faccina più simpatica


----------



## banshee (17 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> è la faccina più simpatica


....meglio che non ti rispondo......


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ....meglio che non ti rispondo......


:angeletto::angeletto::angeletto:


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Non è una critica Foglia  è un modo diverso di essere! Io sono arrivata qui a pezzi con una storia simile alla tua e ho impiegato un anno anche solo a dire "mi piaci/ci tengo" ma io sono proprio così, sono un gatto



Ieri pomeriggio, quando vi ho risposto col telefono, ero reduce dalla ennesima "prova di forza"... Ma anziché stare a piangere vi leggevo con un sorriso. E provavo a rispondere che - forse proprio per il mio vissuto - non sempre i sentimenti devono avere "grandi" origini, grande profondità. Vi voglio bene con tutti i (miei) limiti, e voi vi pigliate sta cosa per come è, punto .

Lo sapevo che non era una critica  

Edit: di fronte ad una morte, sia pur farlocca , mi son chiesta: "visto che non sempre abbiamo tutto il tempo del mondo, mi farebbe piacere o meno dire a loro quel che provo?". Mi son risposta di sì, e tanto è bastato senza troppe altre elucubrazioni... 

Questo è.


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Per me legare con qualcuno non richiede impegno e fatica, anzi il contrario. Se ci "si sente", se ci si riconosce viene tutto fluido, in assoluta spontaneità e piacere reciproco. Presto molta attenzione ai segnali che ricevo, quelli che di solito si ignorano perchè considerati ronzii fastisiosi in un contesto d'ammore e d'accordo; di solito sono campanelli d'allarme che alla lunga scoperchiano la verità.
> 
> Eppure su internet ho conosciuto mio marito e alcune delle amiche più care, persone che altrimenti non avrei mai incontrato, ma di persone strane che si sono vendute per ciò che non erano pure ne ho incrociate parecchie. Qui c'è davvero tanto bello, sono d'accordo con te, ma mi viene naturale interagire solo con coloro che "sento". Per dire Sheva, Skorpio, Falcor e altri proprio non riesco a leggerli. Magari dicono anche cose estremamente interessanti ma "a pelle", se così si può dire su un forum, mi viene da bypassarli. Sarà di sicuro un limite mio che mi precludo delle possibilità di imparare qualcosa, ma è più forte di me..



Per me invece "legare" significa impegno e fatica. L'amicizia a volte costa, sennò non è amicizia. Che poi se ne paghi il prezzo volentieri, concordo.

Ciò detto.... se trovi che mi sappia muovere a destra e manca in sicurezza.... bé, sappi che la spigliatezza mi viene in larga misura dal lavoro .


----------



## Falcor (18 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Per dire Sheva, Skorpio, Falcor e altri proprio non riesco a leggerli.


Grazie ti voglio bene anche io


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Per me legare con qualcuno non richiede impegno e fatica, anzi il contrario. Se ci "si sente", se ci si riconosce viene tutto fluido, in assoluta spontaneità e piacere reciproco. Presto molta attenzione ai segnali che ricevo, quelli che di solito si ignorano perchè considerati ronzii fastisiosi in un contesto d'ammore e d'accordo; di solito sono campanelli d'allarme che alla lunga scoperchiano la verità.
> 
> Eppure su internet ho conosciuto mio marito e alcune delle amiche più care, persone che altrimenti non avrei mai incontrato, ma di persone strane che si sono vendute per ciò che non erano pure ne ho incrociate parecchie. Qui c'è davvero tanto bello, sono d'accordo con te, ma mi viene naturale interagire solo con coloro che "sento". Per dire Sheva, Skorpio, Falcor e altri proprio non riesco a leggerli. Magari dicono anche cose estremamente interessanti ma "a pelle", se così si può dire su un forum, mi viene da bypassarli. Sarà di sicuro un limite mio che mi precludo delle possibilità di imparare qualcosa, ma è più forte di me..


Eeeh? Che ho fatto?.. 
Ah.. Si.. Mary.. È colpa mia.. A volte mi rileggo e ci capisco poco anche io... 
È uno stimolo a migliorarmi!!! E lo raccolgo volentieri, grazie!! 
Tu mi sei simpatica


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2016)

Posso dire per scaramanzia che mi state tutti sulle balle così posso sempre rivedere la mia dichiarazione un domani?


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Grazie ti voglio bene anche io


:rotfl: Madonna se ti detesto quando usi diminutivi tipo cioppettina o lepidotterina. Ti corchierei di mazzate :rotfl:



Skorpio ha detto:


> Eeeh? Che ho fatto?..
> Ah.. Si.. Mary.. È colpa mia.. A volte mi rileggo e ci capisco poco anche io...
> È uno stimolo a migliorarmi!!! E lo raccolgo volentieri, grazie!!
> Tu mi sei simpatica


Grazie, mi fai sentire una merda


----------



## Falcor (18 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> :rotfl: Madonna se ti detesto quando usi diminutivi tipo cioppettina o lepidotterina. Ti corchierei di mazzate :rotfl:


Sei consapevole che le migliori storie d'amore son iniziate così? EH EH?


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Posso dire per scaramanzia che mi state tutti sulle balle così posso sempre rivedere la mia dichiarazione un domani?


Avoja


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sei consapevole che le migliori storie d'amore son iniziate così? EH EH?


Così come? Detestandosi o chiamandosi con diminutivi idioti? :rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (18 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Così come? Detestandosi o chiamandosi con diminutivi idioti? :rotfl:


Tuttedue 

Anzi ora mi applico e ne trovo uno anche per te. Potevi dirlo subito che eri gelosa perché a te non lo avevo dato :rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Tuttedue
> 
> Anzi ora mi applico e ne trovo uno anche per te. Potevi dirlo subito che eri gelosa perché a te non lo avevo dato :rotfl:


Madonna se sei perspicace :up:


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> :rotfl: Madonna se ti detesto quando usi diminutivi tipo cioppettina o lepidotterina. Ti corchierei di mazzate :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie, mi fai sentire una merda


E perché mai??
Io ho bisogno ogni giorno di persone che mi fanno critiche costruttive,  perche aiutano a migliorare..

Sono la mia più preziosa risorsa.. 

Se ascolto solo chi mi dice bravo bravo... Vado allo specchio e me lo dico da solo e faccio prima..


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2016)

Ho un'altra certezza io e Mary non ci ruberemo mai gli uomini


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho un'altra certezza io e Mary non ci ruberemo mai gli uomini


Grande :up:


----------



## disincantata (20 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho un'altra certezza io e Mary non ci ruberemo mai gli uomini



Neppure io e te, a parte uno!

Ma neppure con Nicka....Alberto Angela....mai!  Neanche a digiuno da anni ahahahahah il padre si ma 30 anni fa.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Neppure io e te, a parte uno!
> 
> Ma neppure con Nicka....Alberto Angela....mai!  Neanche a digiuno da anni ahahahahah il padre si ma 30 anni fa.


Mi sfugge chi è l'uno?


----------



## disincantata (20 Aprile 2016)

:idea:


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me invece "legare" significa impegno e fatica. L'amicizia a volte costa, sennò non è amicizia. Che poi se ne paghi il prezzo volentieri, concordo.


Questo concetto davvero non lo capisco. "Legare" per me è solo un piacere; non faccio nulla in questo senso che mi costi fatica; non mi impegno neanche, viene naturale ricevere e dare, scambiare e confrontarsi. Precisamente in cosa consisterebbe la fatica di un'amicizia? Così, per curiosità..



Foglia ha detto:


> Ciò detto.... se trovi che mi sappia muovere a destra e manca in sicurezza.... bé, sappi che la spigliatezza mi viene in larga misura dal lavoro .


Non parlavo nello specifico di te, ma in generale di persone che sono arrivate qui ben dopo di me che hanno "legato" con tante altre in tutta semplicità e disponibilità, salvo poi farci dei pipponi di 3d infiniti sugli intrecci e le gelosie, e le spiegazioni e le accuse e i rinfacci etc etc (vedi Ryoga, Falcor, Oro per esempio). Mi sa di superficiale e di infantile questo buttarsi in pasto a chiunque senza senso (per me). Parlo ovviamente di quanto è venuto fuori in questi mesi in chiaro perchè dal retro ne so poco e niente e mi chiedo come si possa fare a sbilanciarsi tanto con dei semisconosciuti. Anch'io ho stabilito qualche rapporto che va oltre lo scrivere in pubblico o mp, ma sono due, eh; qualcun altro è stato estemporaneo perchè probabilmente i bisogni reciproci erano differenti. Ma per me va bene tutto,  solo lo spiattellamento in pubblico di cazzi e fracazzi personali lo trovo davvero poco dignitoso e anche noioso.


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Questo concetto davvero non lo capisco. "Legare" per me è solo un piacere; non faccio nulla in questo senso che mi costi fatica; non mi impegno neanche, viene naturale ricevere e dare, scambiare e confrontarsi. *Precisamente in cosa consisterebbe la fatica di un'amicizia? Così, per curiosità..
> *
> 
> 
> Non parlavo nello specifico di te, ma in generale di persone che sono arrivate qui ben dopo di me che hanno "legato" con tante altre in tutta semplicità e disponibilità, salvo poi farci dei pipponi di 3d infiniti sugli intrecci e le gelosie, e le spiegazioni e le accuse e i rinfacci etc etc (vedi Ryoga, Falcor, Oro per esempio). Mi sa di superficiale e di infantile questo buttarsi in pasto a chiunque senza senso (per me). *Parlo ovviamente di quanto è venuto fuori in questi mesi in chiaro perchè dal retro ne so poco e niente e mi chiedo come si possa fare a sbilanciarsi tanto con dei semisconosciuti*. Anch'io ho stabilito qualche rapporto che va oltre lo scrivere in pubblico o mp, ma sono due, eh; qualcun altro è stato estemporaneo perchè probabilmente i bisogni reciproci erano differenti. Ma per me va bene tutto,  solo lo spiattellamento in pubblico di cazzi e fracazzi personali lo trovo davvero poco dignitoso e anche noioso.


L'amicizia è una pianta che va coltivata. Diversamente non è amicizia, al più è conoscenza. O un rapporto assimilabile all'amicizia ma molto più superficiale, che si attiva solo quando fa comodo a tutti.

Perché a volte esserci per un amico è faticoso. Parlo proprio di un livello "basico".... cioè di incontrarlo, dargli tempo. A volte lo fai volentieri, ma trovare anche solo il tempo, o l'energia per uscire, ascoltare etc. etc.  costa fatica. Non dico quando, oltre al livello basico dell'ascolto e del tempo, magari aggiungi un aiuto che va oltre. materiale. Costa senz'altro fatica. Ovvio che lo fai perché ti fa piacere, ti va di farlo, ma è faticoso.

Beata te che conosci "legami" che comportano solo piacere 

"Legare" per me significa questo.

Poi invece ci si può confrontare con semisconosciuti e lì.... buttare pure fuori la parte più infantile di sé. Sbilanciarsi senza disturbare l'impegno dell'amicizia. Tanto chi vuol sentire sente, e chi non vuol sentire, o trova poco dignitoso anche solo sentire, può benissimo dirlo coi dovuti modi. O meglio ancora - secondo me - girare la faccia dall'altra parte. Se proprio quel che si ricava dallo "sbilanciamento" è noioso assai


----------



## ologramma (21 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'amicizia è una pianta che va coltivata. Diversamente non è amicizia, al più è conoscenza. O un rapporto assimilabile all'amicizia ma molto più superficiale, che si attiva solo quando fa comodo a tutti.
> 
> Perché a volte esserci per un amico è faticoso. Parlo proprio di un livello "basico".... cioè di incontrarlo, dargli tempo. A volte lo fai volentieri, ma trovare anche solo il tempo, o l'energia per uscire, ascoltare etc. etc.  costa fatica. Non dico quando, oltre al livello basico dell'ascolto e del tempo, magari aggiungi un aiuto che va oltre. materiale. Costa senz'altro fatica. Ovvio che lo fai perché ti fa piacere, ti va di farlo, ma è faticoso.
> 
> ...


vedete come è bello saper mettere per iscritto cosa s'intende in un  contesto di confronto,mi rammarico di non saperlo faree per questo *quoto* :up: chi lo sa fare meglio di me nell'esprimere e sviscerare cosa è l'amicizia


----------



## bettypage (21 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'amicizia è una pianta che va coltivata. Diversamente non è amicizia, al più è conoscenza. O un rapporto assimilabile all'amicizia ma molto più superficiale, che si attiva solo quando fa comodo a tutti.
> 
> Perché a volte esserci per un amico è faticoso. Parlo proprio di un livello "basico".... cioè di incontrarlo, dargli tempo. A volte lo fai volentieri, ma trovare anche solo il tempo, o l'energia per uscire, ascoltare etc. etc.  costa fatica. Non dico quando, oltre al livello basico dell'ascolto e del tempo, magari aggiungi un aiuto che va oltre. materiale. Costa senz'altro fatica. Ovvio che lo fai perché ti fa piacere, ti va di farlo, ma è faticoso.
> 
> ...


Condivido. A volte costa fatica fisica dedicare tempo ad un amico. Anche se ci stai bene in quel tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'amicizia è una pianta che va coltivata. Diversamente non è amicizia, al più è conoscenza. O un rapporto assimilabile all'amicizia ma molto più superficiale, che si attiva solo quando fa comodo a tutti.
> 
> Perché a volte esserci per un amico è faticoso. Parlo proprio di un livello "basico".... cioè di incontrarlo, dargli tempo. A volte lo fai volentieri, ma trovare anche solo il tempo, o l'energia per uscire, ascoltare etc. etc.  costa fatica. Non dico quando, oltre al livello basico dell'ascolto e del tempo, magari aggiungi un aiuto che va oltre. materiale. Costa senz'altro fatica. Ovvio che lo fai perché ti fa piacere, ti va di farlo, ma è faticoso.
> 
> ...


Ma se é faticoso esserci per un amico che amicizia é?
Io ci sono per i miei amici, quelli veri pochi pochissimi sempre.
Basta alzare la cornetta e ci sono.
Mai pensato che fosse una fatica ma solo il piacere di esserci nel bisogno e nei momenti gioiosi.


----------



## Falcor (21 Aprile 2016)

Io invece condivido il pensiero di foglia e la penso come lei.

La fatica non intesa come accezione negativa ma come impegno. Io per un amico il tempo lo ricavo, magari lo sottraggo al pranzo, al riposo dopo il lavoro. Perché il tempo dedicato alle persone a cui vuoi bene è tempo investito bene.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'amicizia è una pianta che va coltivata. Diversamente non è amicizia, al più è conoscenza. O un rapporto assimilabile all'amicizia ma molto più superficiale, che si attiva solo quando fa comodo a tutti.
> 
> Perché a volte esserci per un amico è faticoso. Parlo proprio di un livello "basico".... cioè di incontrarlo, dargli tempo. A volte lo fai volentieri, ma trovare anche solo il tempo, o l'energia per uscire, ascoltare etc. etc.  costa fatica. Non dico quando, oltre al livello basico dell'ascolto e del tempo, magari aggiungi un aiuto che va oltre. materiale. Costa senz'altro fatica. Ovvio che lo fai perché ti fa piacere, ti va di farlo, ma è faticoso.


Bhò. Per me esserci per un amico non è mai faticoso. Ci sono anche alle 3 del mattino se ha bisogno, anche se sono in capo al mondo e mi cerca; se mi dice che ha un attacco di panico a 800 km di distanza io gli dico che sto partendo per raggiungerlo, e altrettanto fanno i miei (pochi) Amici per me. Costa fatica trovare l'energia per incontrare un amico, costa tempo? E mica è una prescrizione medica avere un amico? L'aiuto materiale se si può si fa, e non costa manco quello, è un regalo eventualmente. Non capisco come possano entrare nella stessa frase il concetto di piacere e di fatica, il "mi va di farlo" ma "mi costa fatica". Se non mi va mi costa fatica fare qualcosa, ma se mi va, di qualunque cosa si tratti è un piacere. Ari-bhò.



> Beata te che conosci "legami" che comportano solo piacere



Stavamo parlando di amicizia e quella per me è solo un gran piacere. Per quanto riguarda altri tipi di legami, tipo parentali acquisiti per esempio, potrebbe esserci una componente di fatica, quello si, ma si tratta di tenere in equilibrio relazioni scelte a monte ed è tutto un altro discorso.



> Poi invece ci si può confrontare con semisconosciuti e lì.... buttare pure fuori la parte più infantile di sé. Sbilanciarsi senza disturbare l'impegno dell'amicizia. Tanto chi vuol sentire sente, e chi non vuol sentire, o trova poco dignitoso anche solo sentire, può benissimo dirlo coi dovuti modi. O meglio ancora - secondo me - girare la faccia dall'altra parte. Se proprio quel che si ricava dallo "sbilanciamento" è noioso assai


Nel momento in cui si rende pubblica la propria relazione con semisconosciuti se si è "grandi" ci si accolla anche l'onere di qualsiasi tipo di risposta, nei modi che vengono offerti, altrimenti se si pretende che la lettura di quanto si porge all'occhio di chiunque corrisponda alle proprie aspettative, molto semplicemente per me significa che si ha bisogno di fare qualche step verso quella condizione di adulto che mediamente un 40/50enne dovrebbe aver raggiunto. 

In ogni caso sappi che giro la faccia dall'altra parte quando e se lo decido io perchè non intendo neanche spendere un minuto del mio tempo in un commento, non perchè qualcuno a caso me lo suggerisce. Non so se rendo l'idea.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io invece condivido il pensiero di foglia e la penso come lei.
> 
> La fatica non intesa come accezione negativa ma come impegno. Io per un amico il tempo lo ricavo, magari lo sottraggo al pranzo, al riposo dopo il lavoro. Perché il tempo dedicato alle persone a cui vuoi bene è tempo investito bene.


Pare una di quelle frasi estrapolate da uno di quei libri new age che la gente legge e condivide su facebook senza aver capito un cazzo. Se salti il pranzo per un amico perchè ha bisogno di te non pensi che sia tempo investito bene, proprio ti dimentichi che dovevi pranzare; se dopo il lavoro avevi programmato di svaccarti sul divano e un amico ti cerca perchè ha bisogno di te ti tornano tutte le energie del mondo in corpo, non vai a pensare ma si, in fondo è un amico, mò faccio 'sto sacrificio..


----------



## Falcor (21 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Pare una di quelle frasi estrapolate da uno di quei libri new age che la gente legge e condivide su facebook senza aver capito un cazzo


Si guarda son proprio il classico tipo che fa ste cose 

E ovviamente son daccordo con te. Quelle cose le si fanno senza pensarci. Ma resta che le si fanno al posto di altre che si decide di non fare, quindi resta un impegno. Anche perché io mi trovo a capire l'importanza dei vari rapporti dalla facilità con cui rinuncio a determinate cose per un amico. Per alcuni non rinuncerei a tornare a casa a riposare ad esempio, per altri farei 10 km a piedi solo per salutarli e tornare indietro. Non tutti i rapporti son uguali e non a tutti dedichi le stesse energie.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si guarda son proprio il classico tipo che fa ste cose
> 
> E ovviamente son daccordo con te. Quelle cose le si fanno senza pensarci. Ma resta che le si fanno al posto di altre che si decide di non fare, quindi resta un impegno. Anche perché io mi trovo a capire l'importanza dei vari rapporti dalla facilità con cui rinuncio a determinate cose per un amico. Per alcuni non rinuncerei a tornare a casa a riposare ad esempio, per altri farei 10 km a piedi solo per salutarli e tornare indietro. Non tutti i rapporti son uguali e non a tutti dedichi le stesse energie.


Ma stiamo parlando di amicizia o fave fresche? Le energie che si spendono per un amico non sono un "dare", è qualcosa di dinamico che intercorre. Non esistono dare e avere, spendere e ricevere, dedicare o rinunciare. E'. Un amico è. 
Dario Baldan Bembo  disse


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'amicizia è una pianta che va coltivata


Orticaria, come tutte le frasi fatte.


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2016)

Vedi le diversità? per me non esiste amicizia (e conseguentemente piacere in essa) senza implicare qualcosa che mi costi anche fatica. 



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Bhò. Per me esserci per un amico non è mai faticoso. Ci sono anche alle 3 del mattino se ha bisogno, anche se sono in capo al mondo e mi cerca; se mi dice che ha un attacco di panico a 800 km di distanza io gli dico che sto partendo per raggiungerlo, e altrettanto fanno i miei (pochi) Amici per me. Costa fatica trovare l'energia per incontrare un amico, costa tempo? E mica è una prescrizione medica avere un amico? L'aiuto materiale se si può si fa, e non costa manco quello, è un regalo eventualmente. *Non capisco come possano entrare nella stessa frase il concetto di piacere e di fatica, il "mi va di farlo" ma "mi costa fatica". *Se non mi va mi costa fatica fare qualcosa, ma se mi va, di qualunque cosa si tratti è un piacere. Ari-bhò.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sul primo grassetto: qualsiasi tipo di risposta direi anche no. Quelle maleducate, o cattive per il gusto di esserlo, le possiamo pure rispedire ai mittenti, perché se le "accollino". Altra cosa è discutere civilmente e non per il gusto di denigrare, e nell'ambito ogni percezione differente dalla propria... ogni diversità è confronto.


Sul secondo grassetto: certo!


Sul sottolineato: mi spiace tu l'abbia intesa come una "coercizione". 

Ma ora perdo tempo io. 

Saluti.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ieri pomeriggio, quando vi ho risposto col telefono, ero reduce dalla ennesima "prova di forza"... Ma anziché stare a piangere vi leggevo con un sorriso. E provavo a rispondere che - forse proprio per il mio vissuto - non sempre i sentimenti devono avere "grandi" origini, grande profondità. Vi voglio bene con tutti i (miei) limiti, e voi vi pigliate sta cosa per come è, punto .
> 
> Lo sapevo che non era una critica
> 
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :abbraccio:



E continuo a pensarla così.


Superficialona che sono


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vedi le diversità? per me non esiste amicizia (e conseguentemente piacere in essa) senza implicare qualcosa che mi costi anche fatica.



Sono vigile, le vedo le diversità, tranquilla. Difatti mai vorrei avere per amico qualcuno che ritenga di dover faticare per esserlo.




Foglia ha detto:


> Sul primo grassetto: qualsiasi tipo di risposta direi anche no. Quelle maleducate, o cattive per il gusto di esserlo, le possiamo pure rispedire ai mittenti, perché se le "accollino". Altra cosa è discutere civilmente e non per il gusto di denigrare, e nell'ambito ogni percezione differente dalla propria... ogni diversità è confronto.
> 
> 
> Sul secondo grassetto: certo!
> ...


Capisco che stai perdendo del tempo prezioso, ma puoi evitare direttamente di rispondere senza neanche sottolinearlo, se è effettivamente così. Comunque, visto che parli di maleducazione e cattiveria rivolto ad eventuali altri (chi?), non mi sembra sia molto elegante rispondermi concludendo che tanto stai perdendo tempo.

Comunque, tutto 'sto rigirare dicendo e non dicendo, parlando in generale (ma a me) senza essere chiari e diretti è un modo di porsi che personalmente non apprezzo. Guarda come te lo dico (come mangio, chè oggi il convento passava cotiche e fagioli): le lezioncine di bon ton forumiano sul come relazionarsi e cosa sia discutere civilmente per quanto mi riguarda mi limito a rispedirtele al mittente evitando di suggerirtene un uso più prosaico. Da cosa percepisci il gusto di denigrare altrui, che elementi hai per permetterti di parlare così? Poi a me vieni a dire che ogni diversità è confronto. Proprio tu che miscelando per benino le parole (siamo mica trogloditi che non sanno leggere tra le righe, eh) ti ergi ripetutamente a depositaria del bene dialogico comune tra una leccata di culo qua e una sfumatura di arroganza là.

Non ho inteso affatto i tuoi "consigli" come una "coercizione" (figuriamoci); anche se non mi parlavi direttamente era implicito il  suggerimento sul modo di porsi e i modi che -secondo te- andrebbero adottati e che non riscontravi in quello che che ho scritto e come l'ho scritto e ti ho risposto che faccio esattamente come mi pare e che potevi evitare di scomodarti di salire in cattedra chè proprio non è il caso. Spero che a cotiche e fagioli si sia capito meglio.


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sono vigile, le vedo le diversità, tranquilla. Difatti mai vorrei avere per amico qualcuno che ritenga di dover faticare per esserlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Occhio che troppi fagioli fanno scorreggiare.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Occhio che troppi fagioli fanno scorreggiare.


Bella frà. Mo' me la segno.


Vent'anni di internet hanno il loro perchè. I finti tonti tutte moine e parole ben misurate che alla prima occasione si rivelano non mi sono mai piaciuti. Benedetto intuito che mi ha tenuta lontana finora dai tuoi scritti!


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Bella frà. Mo' me la segno.
> 
> 
> Vent'anni di internet hanno il loro perchè. I finti tonti tutte moine e parole ben misurate che alla prima occasione si rivelano non mi sono mai piaciuti. Benedetto intuito che mi ha tenuta lontana finora dai tuoi scritti!


Si vede che 20 anni di internet hanno un loro perché.

Per il resto basta non leggermi :up:

Ops....


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si vede che 20 anni di internet hanno un loro perché.
> 
> Per il resto basta non leggermi :up:
> 
> Ops....


Sei tu quella che ha affermato di stare perdendo tempo. Io mi diverto con le creste ritte, figurati..


----------



## Foglia (21 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sei tu quella che ha affermato di stare perdendo tempo. Io mi diverto con le creste ritte, figurati..


Vedo vedo. Anche senza avere esperienza ventennale.

Buona continuazione, se riesci continua pure a tenerti lontana dai miei scritti....


----------

